

Orlando Airport Kicks Out The TSA - all
http://gizmodo.com/5693455/orlando-airport-kicks-out-the-tsa

======
geuis
Direct link, [http://wdbo.com/localnews/2010/11/sanford-airport-to-opt-
out...](http://wdbo.com/localnews/2010/11/sanford-airport-to-opt-out-of.html)

